# Do I have gyno



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I have been freaking out all day my left nipple has been kinda sore. I noticed I have 2 soft lumps behind nipples. Not sure if its fat. I did a cycle recently of NPP and test didn't get any symptoms. Right now I'm on ghrp6 and mod grf and left nipple is hurting a little. About a year ago I had real sore nipples on cycle and took nolva. Do u think I have gyno? What should I do? Maybe letro. The shitty pics are from today nipples look bigger but I have been pinching them all day so maybe that is why. The other pics are from 3 months ago


----------



## Z499 (Oct 15, 2012)

could be from the ghrp6 which can cause prolactin gyno, i could be wrong it may be ghrp2 that does it. but to me it does look like gyno unless you really went to town on your nips


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya I was pinching them all day. Ill take pics Tom morning. Shit!! So pissed. I'm getting bloodwork Tom. Do the pics of me flexing look bad also those from diff day


----------



## Z499 (Oct 15, 2012)

yea blood work will tell you everything. i know high doses of ghrp can cause prolactin gyno i just forget if its 2,6, or both. im getting ready to run ghrp6 cjc1295 mod grf 1-29 and igf1-lr3 all minimum dose and increase each cycle i run


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya im dosing alot of ghrp 6 plus got from real expensive tested source

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Oct 15, 2012)

to me in that pic it doesnt look too bad if you do. but trust in your blood work, i for one have never personally had gyno or seen it first hand. ive honestly only seen it from research.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 15, 2012)

This pics not bad sorry last one lol


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 15, 2012)

Nb


----------



## Z499 (Oct 15, 2012)

The last pic it doesn't look like it. How much we're you playing with your nips in the other pics lol. Mine get sensitive every now and then while on my test cycle. Tomorrow once the swelling goes down it won't look like you have it. But if you have a lump I would still get it checked. Better safe than sorry an lab work is a sure fire way to rule anything out. I gotta get mine done next week.


----------



## Intense (Oct 15, 2012)

STOP pinching your nips bro, it's not doing any good.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 15, 2012)

thirsty all of a sudden


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 15, 2012)

not sure if this is true, but ive read that touching your nipples increases proactin sooooo stop doing that


----------



## ratedR (Oct 16, 2012)

in the last pic it doesnt look like it but its always good to have some nolva on hand if signs of gyno show up. If your nips start feeling tender and or sore, take 10-20mg a day of nolva until the gyno stops. Im not expert but have read up on gyno and through threads some suggest 10-20mgs ed for gyno treatment. Hope this helps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> This pics not bad sorry last one lol



Take your pants off please. I suspect you're a Jew


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hhahah well cause u know last name but yes I'm a Jew


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2012)

If you suspect you have gyno I would start running letro asap just in case.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2012)

doesnt look like anything I would concern myself with. but really if your going to take a picture in your undies at least give yourself a little chubby. your better then that!


----------



## Z499 (Oct 16, 2012)

you guys are too open lol.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 16, 2012)

hahahah i know I should have. btw ordered some letro from Purchase peptides this morning and getting bloodwork in 15 minutes. Ya this morning my nipples were tiny. I dno tho my left one is still a little sensative but only when I pinch. Plus I only feel the soft lump when I pinch also not when I touch. Im hoping its just a little fat. I dno if you get lumps of fat tho haha.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2012)

One cycle i swore I had gyno in my left nipple. It itched, I would manhandle myself all day. And it was puffy. My wife said if you stop fucking with it maybe it would stop... I took her advise and literally did not look at it for a week. And poof it was gone. 

I have had some legit gyno and a combination of Masteron and adex took care of it. I did catch it very early.  Careful with the letro... Don't overdo it.  More is not better.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> This pics not bad sorry last one lol



Doesn't look like you have any gyno.



Bfriedman1017 said:


> Hhahah well cause u know last name but yes I'm a Jew



The captn's mission in this thread has been accomplished. A fellow Jew has been identified. Please report to anything goes


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 16, 2012)

well got blood work this morning.. Should get results tomarrow. Either way gonna hit up letro till nipple stops hurting. Might have to get some caber or prami depending on prolactin levels. This ghrp6 is U.S made from a private supplier supposedly real bomb maybe prolactin levels are high. Seems wierd tho that 3-5 doses of ghrp would make my nipples hurt but 700mg of npp( i tested the npp at 90 percent pure) wouldn't...


----------



## jimm (Oct 19, 2012)

Do I have a rhino


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

jimm said:


> Do I have a rhino



Perhaps, but ill need to do a colonoscopy to confirm


----------



## longworthb (Oct 19, 2012)

ratedR said:


> in the last pic it doesnt look like it but its always good to have some nolva on hand if signs of gyno show up. If your nips start feeling tender and or sore, take 10-20mg a day of nolva until the gyno stops. Im not expert but have read up on gyno and through threads some suggest 10-20mgs ed for gyno treatment. Hope this helps.


If its prolactin gyno dont use nolva. I had puffy nips last cycle because of prolactin sides with a combination of a little body fat added. But ya jump on the letro if our e is high and u should be golden


----------



## h3o (Oct 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> If its prolactin gyno dont use nolva. I had puffy nips last cycle because of prolactin sides with a combination of a little body fat added. But ya jump on the letro if our e is high and u should be golden




yup stay away from nolva if it is, i didnt and i was about to breast feed from all the secretion


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think it's prolactin gyno from blood work

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 19, 2012)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Found these pics from my cycle my nipples seem normal? I guess if that's the case this might just be temporary gyno..


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Nips!


----------

